# look what i came across last week.



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

crying shame. wonder how much they're worth now?


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't know but would of been worth nabbing the alloys!!


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

still alot of stuff inside aswell.


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

that top silver TT looks like the technique my wife uses to park her car................ :roll: :roll:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

DB9's - pah, common as muck !


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

TTitan said:


> that top silver TT looks like the technique my wife uses to park her car................ :roll: :roll:


no TT's mate...DB'9s


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

YES TT said:


> no TT's mate...DB'9s


Then why did you post it in the TT section? :roll:

moved....


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

thought ppl would be interested.......obviously not.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm more curious as to what happened to them??

Where did you come across them??


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

i work for a scrap metal company and came across them in birmingham. right in front of me when i drove in!
watched the fork lift driver drive the forks into the cars and dropped them ready to be crushed.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The bottom 2 are DBSs, so I would wager they are the wrecked cars from James Bond filming.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Surely it would be worthwhile stripping/breaking them for parts before crushing.....


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

Hark said:


> Surely it would be worthwhile stripping/breaking them for parts before crushing.....


thats what i thought.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> The bottom 2 are DBSs, so I would wager they are the wrecked cars from James Bond filming.


Didnt he have a grey/silver one in the film thou, the bottom ones look black?

Sad sight :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's possible that if they were used in the film, that none of the parts are allowed to be salvaged.

A similar situation...?

My Dad works for the fire brigade and every year they used to have cars donated to them by one the major manufacturers. They were used in international competitions to demonstrate which crew could get occupants out the fastest. Now, while my Dad had a (knackered) Corsa at the time, he was sorely tempted to nab a few parts for his car.

But they were donated on the understanding that that could not happen. And that everything would have to be scrapped.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

either way, its a crying shame that all that pukka hardware is where it is... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

They could be pre-homologation vehicles that cannot be registered for road use.

I remember about 10 years ago a row of Aston's (10+), all fully fitted out, sitting to the side of our car park ready to be taken to the scrappers


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As I understand it, the pre-delivery R8s which we thrashed around Rockingham last year, and which were used by magazines etc... some will have been 'donated' to Audi Training Centres to train the mechanics. The rest were going to the scrapper... 8)


----------

